# Collection For Sale



## peterbu (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't personally know this person but they are selling their (mainly) Surefire Collection which may be of interest to some of you. 

http://torchreviews.net/

Regards

Peter


----------



## Archangel (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll miss that site...


----------



## bombelman (Aug 17, 2006)

I miss it already...
I send an e-mail too already...
Sale maybe next month...


----------



## greenLED (Aug 17, 2006)

wow, why're they closing down?


----------



## bombelman (Aug 17, 2006)

They had excellent pics... Closed down some time ago...

What I likes was that that guy had a pic of I think every version Arc LS lights that was ever made ! Even proto's !! Wonder if he also owns all of them...


----------



## Chris M. (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for your words, appreciate it. I havn`t posted here for quite a while but do still drop by and skim through some things that catch my eye.

A little while back, I wrote the following in reply to someone who asked via e-mail why I had stopped, might as well re-post it here just in case anyone else whats to know. "Flashaholism" is not in-curable after all...

-

I shut the Torch Reviews Site down as I simply had lost interest in writing/maintaining reviews, indeed serious torch collecting as a whole. I realised how much I was spending on all these and couldn`t keep doing it any longer, then realised also that the vast majority of these lights were never being used and just sat around gathering dust, hence the upcoming sale. I put a lot of effort into writing each review and never really enjoyed it, the TRS never seemed that popular considering the amount of work, so I couldn`t justify spending that amount of time on it any more.

I have contemplated leaving the TRS content online somewhere, but as every day goes by, the information grows further out of date, so it will become either misleading or irrelevant. As such, once all the lights are sold, I have no further use for the domain/site which costs me over £60 per year to host, so it will be shut down. Unless anyone wanted to buy the domain and use it for something else torch related, and I don`t know how to go about doing that, or how much it would be worth.

http://web-archive.org I think is the address of the "wayback machine" site, which has archived a huge amount of internet sites over the years, I think a lot of the TRS content will be available in one form or another on there.

-

As for the Torch Sale, well if anyone is interested, I have just put up a preliminary list of SureFire lights with prices on http://torchreviews.net (in PDF format for now). The others including Arcs (yes I do currently have all the Arc lights on that old page plus many more, most of which will be sold) will be listed after most of the SFs have gone. There has already been quite a lot of interest and I have tried my best to keep track of who "requested" what, first, but apologise if you slipped through and end up missing out. Anyone who is interested, let me know (contact info on that page) and I can send more details etc, of the ones still left if you need me to.

Also I have to apologise in advance, but it may take a while to sort out international shipping costs, etc - the lack of time that helped contribute to the demise of the TRS will also cause some delays in this sale. But of course I`ll try my best to get them sent out ASAP to their respective buyers.


----------



## cy (Sep 30, 2006)

Christ, good to see you post again...

it's sad to see your collection off to the winds, but better to be used.


----------



## CM (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry to see that site go.


----------



## Xrunner (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll miss the sight as well. I have good memories of looking through a lot of the content (especially the arc stuff) when I was just starting out.


----------



## Chris M. (Oct 8, 2006)

It seems there is more interest in the TRS than I had originally thought - thanks everyone. Because of this, I am contemplating putting the content back online somewhere but purely as an archive for technical/historical/etc interest only - so long as everyone knows it is not kept up to date. Probably include a note at the top of every page explaining things. Part of the reason for pulling it is the hosting costs but if I move some stuff around, I can fit it on the web space that comes with my ISP, and won`t cost me anything. 

The http://torchreviews.net domain will go eventually once I have finished all the light sales, but if anyone wanted to make me an offer, I would prefer it remained in the "flashaholic community" than just abandon it only to get snapped up by some evil online casino or porno site. Even if it`s not worth anything, it would be better to pass it on for better use.


----------



## bombelman (Oct 8, 2006)

I can host the site for you for free for archival purposes.
(I will not edit/modify it as it is your creation)

e-mail on the way.
Regards, George.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for everything you did on this site, and for all your time and money that you spent. As is often the case, over time things change, people's interests and commitments alter. 

That internet archive site is actually http://web.archive.org and this is the link that has your specific site listed as a reference.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 7, 2006)

!!! yeah I'd like to go back to the site for old times sake!!


----------

